# Guidelines print out for CPC exam



## Katrinka772 (Oct 13, 2017)

I am prepping to take my CPC exam Nov 11th and wanting to get clarification on the printed guidelines. It is my understanding that we can printout the ICD-10-CM guidelines to take with us for the exam. I just read that the Certification Coaching Org's (CCO) Errata Guidelines that are pre-highlighted and bubbled are approved by AAPC. Before I printed them out I wanted to check to be sure that I will be able to use them. Has anyone used these on the exam?


----------



## Almo33 (Oct 13, 2017)

*All the guidelines you need*

Dear Katrinka772,
All of the guidelines you need are already printed in the books you will be taking to the test. Each chapter has a condensed set of guidelines at the beginning of each chapter that pertains to the information in that chapter. Between now and November I would concentrate on the condensed set of guidelines for each chapter, making sure that you have a good overall understanding of the way that certain codes should be sequenced and paying particular attention to the instructions within the tabular list for each block of codes.


----------



## Katrinka772 (Oct 14, 2017)

My ICD-10-CM guidelines in my book are 2016 and not 2017, so I do have guidelines that I am working with just want to be sure I can bring what I am using (the CCO errata guidelines printed from their site with the highlighting and such printed).


----------



## Ms. Esther (Oct 14, 2017)

Katrinka772 said:


> My ICD-10-CM guidelines in my book are 2016 and not 2017, so I do have guidelines that I am working with just want to be sure I can bring what I am using (the CCO errata guidelines printed from their site with the highlighting and such printed).



I suggest you make the notes of the corrections in your book. You are not allowed to bring any loss papers to the exam.


----------



## msdeew69 (Oct 15, 2017)

*Guidelines*



Katrinka772 said:


> I am prepping to take my CPC exam Nov 11th and wanting to get clarification on the printed guidelines. It is my understanding that we can printout the ICD-10-CM guidelines to take with us for the exam. I just read that the Certification Coaching Org's (CCO) Errata Guidelines that are pre-highlighted and bubbled are approved by AAPC. Before I printed them out I wanted to check to be sure that I will be able to use them. Has anyone used these on the exam?




Katrinka,

You can not print the guidelines out for no exam..  You will have use  your book for everything.!!!  No printout please!!


----------



## hperry10 (Oct 15, 2017)

msdeew69 said:


> Katrinka,
> 
> You can not print the guidelines out for no exam..  You will have use  your book for everything.!!!  No printout please!!



Katrinka,  You should contact the AAPC to get the correct information. Their 2017 books do not have the 2017 guidelines as you stated, because of this AAPC allowing members to bring the printed guidelines for the exam. This is the only loose paper that is allowed. Please contact the AAPC so you do not get conflicting information, you may even want to reach out to the exam proctors as well so they know this is allowed. Good luck on the exam!

Heather CPC


----------



## Katrinka772 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks Heather I started thinking that yesterday as I know several that have taken printed guidelines (put in binders) for their CPC, just not sure if they used the particular set of guidelines I am using.


----------



## skreiser78@gmail.com (Nov 2, 2017)

*Guidelines*

I don't know if you contacted the AAPC yet, but yes, you are allowed to print out the 2017 guidelines. I am an officer and a proctor and it is very much allowed. Most 2017 books that were printed early did not come with the updated guidelines. I would suggest printing them out from CMS. 

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/Downloads/2017-ICD-10-CM-Guidelines.pdf

Normally any loose papers are not allowed, but in this case, they want you to obviously have the correct information you need. You can staple them or put them in a binder. Just no other loose papers, post-its, etc in your books.
If you did contact the AAPC about the other ones being allowed then great. I usually direct people to CMS just so they get them straight from the source. Good luck on your exam!


----------



## theresa@lightbridgehospice.com (Jul 26, 2021)

I have the same question as [U]Katrinka772,[/U] I went to AAPC website and found this link to  
*Proctor-to-Examinee Instructions & Allowed Reference Material
Here's the link to this page:


			https://cache.aapc.com/cache/pdf/proctor-to-examinee.pdf?_ga=2.266107343.193280962.1627320478-1368597882.1527614522
		


It's indicated on second page: 
Books*
1. CPT® (AMA Professional edition ONLY). No other publisher is allowed.
 2. Your choice of ICD-10-CM. Also approved: The printed ICD-10-CM Official Guidelines. Highlighting, underlining and brief notations needed for day- to-day coding is permitted on the printed side of the page. Long passages of information is not permitted on the blank pages of the print out.

I didn't contact AAPC is to confirm this statement:  Certification Coaching Org's (CCO) Errata Guidelines that are pre-highlighted and bubbled are approved by AAPC.
It will be nice is somebody from AAPC can confirm or deny this.  Thanks!

Theresa K., CPC*


----------



## carlystur (Jul 26, 2021)

theresa@lightbridgehospice.com said:


> I have the same question as [U]Katrinka772,[/U] I went to AAPC website and found this link to
> *Proctor-to-Examinee Instructions & Allowed Reference Material
> Here's the link to this page:
> 
> ...


You're likely going to have to contact AAPC using their Contact Us page.


----------

